# Multiples modulos RF



## guerrillerogt (Dic 8, 2011)

Saludos compañeros.

Desde hace un rato he estado haciendo uso de unos modulos rf (como los de esta página http://www.abcelectronica.net/productos/wireless/ , específicamente el modulo ver. 1.3) con los integrados HT12E y HT12D, pero ahora necesito hacer una comunicación bidireccional, es decir, utilizar dos pares transmisor/receptor.

Los circuitos HT12E/D tienen 8 entradas para configurar una palabra de dirección y me asalta una duda, con solo cambiar esta palabra en el segundo par trasmisor/receptor puedo hacer esta comunicación bidireccional sin que se interfieran entre ellos.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 8, 2011)

Aja, es asi, solo debes configurar el mismo valor en TX y RX y ya, chauuuu


----------



## guerrillerogt (Dic 8, 2011)

Gracias por el dato compañero. Ahora me voy a comprar el segundo par.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 9, 2011)

guerrillerogt dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Desde hace un rato he estado haciendo uso de unos modulos rf (como los de esta página http://www.abcelectronica.net/productos/wireless/ , específicamente el modulo ver. 1.3) con los integrados HT12E y HT12D, pero ahora necesito hacer una comunicación bidireccional, es decir, utilizar dos pares transmisor/receptor.
> 
> Los circuitos HT12E/D tienen 8 entradas para configurar una palabra de dirección y me asalta una duda, con solo cambiar esta palabra en el segundo par trasmisor/receptor puedo hacer esta comunicación bidireccional sin que se interfieran entre ellos.



Tienes que tener en cuenta que al trabajar el TX y el RX en la misma frecuencia, 433,92Mhz, no puedes estar transmitiendo y recibiendo al mismo tiempo ya que el TX bloquearía al RX
y no recibirás nada del otro equipo,  será una comunicación "Semi Doplex"
Por otra parte, y por lo que comentas de una comunicación bidireccional entre dos pares de TX-RX, creo que debes de revisar y leer los Data  Sheet de los TH12-E y TH12-D ya que estos integrados no están diseñados para lo que pretendes que según he entendido es enviar y recibir datos de un equipo a otro.
Los datos que envia el HT-12E son unos datos definidos por el fabricante no los que tu quieras, por ejemplo no puedes enviar una cadena de texto.
Estos integrados se utilizan para aplicaciones ON/OFF.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 9, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Tienes que tener en cuenta que al trabajar el TX y el RX en la misma frecuencia, 433,92Mhz, no puedes estar transmitiendo y recibiendo al mismo tiempo ya que el TX bloquearía al RX
> y no recibirás nada del otro equipo,  será una comunicación "Semi Doplex"
> Por otra parte, y por lo que comentas de una comunicación bidireccional entre dos pares de TX-RX, creo que debes de revisar y leer los Data  Sheet de los TH12-E y TH12-D ya que estos integrados no están diseñados para lo que pretendes que según he entendido es enviar y recibir datos de un equipo a otro.
> Los datos que envia el HT-12E son unos datos definidos por el fabricante no los que tu quieras, por ejemplo no puedes enviar una cadena de texto.
> ...


 Si esto es muy cierto, debes tomar estos reparos, chauuuuu


----------



## asherar (Dic 10, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Tienes que tener en cuenta que al trabajar el TX y el RX en la misma frecuencia, 433,92Mhz, no puedes estar transmitiendo y recibiendo al mismo tiempo ya que el TX bloquearía al RX
> y no recibirás nada del otro equipo,  será una comunicación "Semi Doplex"
> Por otra parte, y por lo que comentas de una comunicación bidireccional entre dos pares de TX-RX, creo que debes de revisar y leer los Data  Sheet de los TH12-E y TH12-D ya que estos integrados no están diseñados para lo que pretendes que según he entendido es enviar y recibir datos de un equipo a otro.
> Los datos que envia el HT-12E son unos datos definidos por el fabricante no los que tu quieras, por ejemplo no .
> ...



La transmisión de datos es perfectamente factible a partir de lo que dice en la pagina que 
citas. 
Basta elegir un transmisor en una frecuencia y el otro transmisor en una frecuencia 
diferente. 

Con respecto a la frecuencia, los módulos wen-shing vienen sintonizados en varias 
frecuencias cercanas, y el receptor recibe en toda una gama bastante amplia.

Lo que no se es qué tipo de filtro usar para que los receptores no se confundan.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 11, 2011)

Buenos días asherar.
 No se ha que te refieres cuando dices...
_La transmisión de datos es perfectamente factible a partir de lo que dice en la pagina que 
citas._

Mi respuesta iba dirijida al compañero querrillerogt y en referencia a la página que él citaba...

http://www.abcelectronica.net/productos/wireless/

En dicha página únicamente constan TX/RX en la frecuencia de 433.92 Mhz
Por lo que no es posible realizar una comunicación "FULL DUPLEX"

Con estos módulos TX/RX es posibles realizar comunicaciones de datos pero solamente en modo "Semi Duplex", y para esta aplicación no sería necesario utilizar la pareja TH12-E / TH12-D
Los CI TH12-E y TH12-D no están diseñados para enviar los datos que nosotros queramos, como expuse en el Post #4, solamente se pueden enviar los datos definidos por el fabricante.

En cuanto a los módulos que citas de la marca wen-shing, no los conozco pero en el mercado existen varios módulos TX/RX diseñados para utilizarlos cómo MoDem de datos.

Hoy domingo, cuando tenga un rato, miraré esos módulos wen-shing.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo.
La aclaración que hice, de necesitar 2 frecuencias diferentes, es justamente para poder 
lograr "full duplex".

Al final de la misma página que vuelves a mencionar hay un enlace a una aplicación, 
que se arma con los modulos Wen Shing. 
Ahí mismo, en los comentarios de lectores, se explica cómo mandar datos de 4 bits. 
También se mencionan otra frecuencias de transmisión (en 315 MHz además de 433.93 MHz).

¿ Cuáles son esos "datos del fabricante" que mencionas?
Los chips TH12 codifican 8 datos de clave y 4 de usuario. 
Los primeros 8 son para encriptar el mensaje, y los últimos 4 son los que tu quieras.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 11, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> La aclaración que hice, de necesitar 2 frecuencias diferentes, es justamente para poder
> lograr "full duplex".
> 
> ...




Buenas noches ¿Cuáles son los datos del frabricante? tu mismo te estás contestándo..... 8 datos para la clave y 4 de usuario.
En la hoja de datos viene como el fabricante compone es palabra de 12 bits en función de la "clave" y de los datos de usuario y por supesto en función de la frecuencia de reloj.
La palabra que define el usuario de 4 bits aparece en el Decoder, TH12D en forma de Latch, al mismo tiempo, y si ese dato es válido, se activa la señal VT indicando que ese dato es válido.
Esta señal, VT, permanece activa mientras dura la trama válida recibida.
Las salidas, D8....D11, permenecen "lacheadas" hasta que llega otro dato válido.
Por lo expuesto, y es mi opinión, utilizar esta pareja para enviar recibir datos, por ejemplo de texto, no lo veo mucho sentido, ya que para eso solo necesitamos un TX y un RX ya que esos módulos aceptan sin problemas datos TTL.
Otra cosa muy disinta es si lo que pretendemos es utilizar esos 4 bits para aplicaciones de Tele_Mando que es la función para la que está diseñado este par de CI..
Como curiosidad, si escuchamos esa frecuencia y dependiendo de las zonas, verémos que hay mucha actividad
y poniendo un interface tipo RS232 en la salida el RX obtenemos cadenas de texto en algunas de las tramas recibidas.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2011)

Hola. 
Disculpen si pregunto obviedades, lo que pasa es que no he llegado a mandar más de un bit con 
esos módulos. Ni me animo a hablar de "practicidad".

Y viendo que ha aparecido gente que ha trabajado con estos aparatitos, aprovecho a preguntar: 
para qué se usa cada uno de los dos tipos de salida que tiene el módulo receptor (sigo hablando del 
Wen Shing). 
Yo he conectado un led a cada una de las salidas. En una mientras recibe se mantiene conectado, 
en cambio en la otra salida solo pulsa y se apaga. 
En la hoja de datos no se entiende muy bien para qué son cada una.

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 12, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Hola.
> Disculpen si pregunto obviedades, lo que pasa es que no he llegado a mandar más de un bit con
> esos módulos. Ni me animo a hablar de "practicidad".
> 
> ...



Normalmente esos receptores tienen dos salidas, una es de señal Analógica y la otra es convertida a TTL.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 12, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Normalmente esos receptores tienen dos salidas, una es de señal Analógica y la otra es convertida a TTL.
> Saludos.



Supongo que la salida analógica es la "copia" tal cual de lo que entra por la antena, 
o sea la señal completa (portadora + AM), no la envolvente sola. 
No hay mucho lugar en la placa para procesamiento de señal.

Saludos


----------



## retrofit (Dic 13, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Supongo que la salida analógica es la "copia" tal cual de lo que entra por la antena,
> o sea la señal completa (portadora + AM), no la envolvente sola.
> No hay mucho lugar en la placa para procesamiento de señal.
> 
> Saludos



Buenod días asherar.
El módulo es un Receptor no un Amplificador, por lo tanto lo que hay en las salidas son Datos sin RF.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 13, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenod días asherar.
> El módulo es un Receptor no un Amplificador, por lo tanto lo que hay en las salidas son Datos sin RF.
> Saludos.



Entonces, si solo sale la envolvente, el comportamiento digital de ambas salidas debería 
ser el mismo, sólo que con diferentes rangos de excursión. 

Tengo entendido que no permiten modulación AM, como las radios de OL.

Saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 13, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Entonces, si solo sale la envolvente, el comportamiento digital de ambas salidas debería
> ser el mismo, sólo que con diferentes rangos de excursión.
> 
> Tengo entendido que no permiten modulación AM, como las radios de OL.
> ...



Buenas tardes asherar.
Como comentaba en un Post anterior, estos módulos, normalmente, tienen dos salidas, una Analógica y otra TTL.
En cuanto a lo que comentas sobre la AM, te diré que desconozco la legislación Argentina en lo relacionado a la Emisiones Radioeléctricas.
Estos módulos de 433,92Mhz trabajan en la banda denominada ICM (Industrial Científca y Médica) y son se uso común, esto quiere decir que las pude utilizar quien quiera.
Aquí si que habría que ver la legislación en particular en lo referente a la potencia máxima utiizada.
La misión de estos módulos son los Tele Mandos, los TX no trabajan en AM, Trabajan en ASK esto es un 1 = portadora 0= sin portadora es como una AM pero sin niveles intermedios (perdona por esta definición tan simplista)
Los RX reciben un Cero o un Uno, la ventajaa de utilizaar la salida TTL es que estos niveles ya están filtrados y definidos 0/1.

Saludos.


----------



## HectorHyM (Dic 13, 2011)

guerrillerogt vs estudias en la USAC???. Nosotros tambien estamos haciendo lo mismo!!!


----------



## guerrillerogt (Dic 14, 2011)

Efectivamente compañero, vos tambien estas con marlon orellana?


----------



## nohe (Dic 15, 2011)

Nel, nosotros estamos en el CUNORI, por aquí estábamos sufriendo el mismo problema.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 15, 2011)

Pues Nanannanaissss, yo ni en el orellana, ni en el COnuri ni en el nusac, yo soy independiente... 

y los demas de donde son? ya que estamos en confianza, total el tema es el menos importante,


----------

